# My Moebius Green Goblin



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Finished this one a while back. Great kit!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Very good. 
Your stone finish on the base is very well done!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks awesome!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FanTAStic! Something for me to aspire to!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on an outstanding paint job SD!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice!! Excellent clean work!

- Denis


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

HOLY CRAP!!!! Look at that FACE!!!! And the stone looks great, also!!


Wayne


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto all of the above, plus _*FREAKY!*_


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Reminds me of the Green Goblin of the 1960's Spideman with those eyelashes.Great job,you really captured his malevolent nature with that paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very nice!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the compliments! I'm glad you like it. I was going for the 60's-70's look and mixed my paints to match the actual comic colors as they appeared on the slightly browned newsprint.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really nice job on the figure details and the stone work. Very realistic for a cartoon character, makes me want to pull mine out of my stash.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great paintwork!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the manic look you've given him!

Chris.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent painting!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! What a great job! The paintwork is top notch! Cudos to you sir!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Terrific!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, great stonework and metalwork, looks real!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got this kit and your take is one of the best I've seen. I love the 'pulpy' approach! Very inspiring. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

How did you get that look on the stone pieces?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Spockr said:


> I just got this kit and your take is one of the best I've seen. I love the 'pulpy' approach! Very inspiring. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> How did you get that look on the stone pieces?
> 
> ...


I have a tried and true method for making realistic stone. Using Testors spray cans, I lightly mist various combinations of flat black, tans, browns and grays.

For this one I used Light Earth, Flat Black, Flat Gull Gray, and Gunship Gray.
I shaded using powdered charcoal, and drybrushed a light gray acrylic over the edges.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow! Stunning job:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

StyreneDude said:


> I have a tried and true method for making realistic stone. Using Testors spray cans, I lightly mist various combinations of flat black, tans, browns and grays.
> 
> For this one I used Light Earth, Flat Black, Flat Gull Gray, and Gunship Gray.
> I shaded using powdered charcoal, and drybrushed a light gray acrylic over the edges.
> ...



Seems like a pretty straight forward method and it looks pretty convincing. Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Do you guys know if the MPC Spiderman is the same scale as the Moebius Green Goblin.Also,is it as detailed as the Moebius Spiderman.I just like the MPC'S Spiderman action pose better.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just brilliant!! Love the face & love the stonework!!!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

You have inspired me to get this kit very nice work


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!! The REAL Green Goblin from the Spiderman comics! I love the paint on both the figure, and the wall. I didn't know that this version of the model existed. Truly better than the modern bastardised version of him! It seems as though everything is watered down with no imagination in favour of saving money in hollywood these days. This is when imagination took flight - literally! Thanks for sharing. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Ed Wong (Jan 17, 2010)

Dyonisis said:


> WOW!!! The REAL Green Goblin from the Spiderman comics! I love the paint on both the figure, and the wall. I didn't know that this version of the model existed. Truly better than the modern bastardised version of him! It seems as though everything is watered down with no imagination in favour of saving money in hollywood these days. This is when imagination took flight - literally! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Not to toot my own horn, but back in the 90's, Horizon made a Green Goblin kit too, with the same Silver-Age era look. You can see the one I built at
http://wonged.com/models_marvel.htm.
It's the 5th model in the table


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

I have that Horizon kit. Haven't started it yet. It's hands down the best sculpt of the character ever done IMO.
I really like your buildup. I see you went with a very similar color scheme to mine. Also love your Silver Surfer to Iceman conversion.



Ed Wong said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but back in the 90's, Horizon made a Green Goblin kit too, with the same Silver-Age era look. You can see the one I built at
> http://wonged.com/models_marvel.htm.
> It's the 5th model in the table


----------

